# Flaue Farben bei "Save for Web" in CS3



## schleckerbeck (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

arbeite bei uns inder Firma testweise mit der Testversion von Photoshop CS3.
Jetzt ist mir da was aufgefallen, was mir gar nicht gefällt: Wenn ich "Save for Web" auswähle, werden die Farben auf einmal total blass (siehe Screenshot). An was könnte das liegen?
Das seltsame ist, dass nicht bloß die JPG Vorschau, sondern auch das "Original" so flau aussieht. Die Bilder selbst sind auch nach dem Export in diesen Farben.

Jemand ne Idee?

sc.


----------



## janoc (3. Dezember 2007)

Das dürfte an den "Farbeinstellungen" liegen. Leider blicke ich bei diesem ganzen Farbworkflow überhaupt nicht durch – kann dir daher nicht sagen was du einstellen musst ... Probier vielleicht ein paar von den Vorgaben durch, Sorry für "nichthilfe"


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Dezember 2007)

Hab mich jetzt mal mit den Farbeinstellungen (Color Settings) gespielt, leidr ohne erkrnnbaren Erfolg.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Florian_Rachor (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Das liegt vermutlich daran, das du das Bild nicht im Farbraum sRGB erstellt hast. Versuch mal folgendes, Bearbeiten -> In Profil umwandeln. Dann siehst du oben gleich das Aktuelle Profil, sollte das nicht sRGB sein wählst du das bei Zielfarbraum an und klickst O.K., dann müsste auch der Export über "Für Web speichern" klappen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hierbavida (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich nur janoc und Florian_Rachor anschließen, irgendeine Grundeinstellung stimmt nicht.
PS arbeitet mit Farbmanagement und entsprechenden Geräteprofilen. Die Einstellung entsprechend Verwendungszweck erfolgt in Menu-Bearbeiten-Farbeinstellungen... . Jedoch sollte mindestens der Monitor kalibriert sein. Über System das Programm "Adobe Gamma" aufrufen, wenn man nichts besseres hat. Evtl. reicht bereits die Gammakorrektur aus.
Auch die Einstellung der Grafikkarte kann Einfluß haben ("Gamma"). Bilder, die mit Apple bearbeitet wurden, erscheinen bei falschem oder keinem Profil, flau.
Im RAW-Format konvertierte und geladene Bilder können evtl. die XMP-Datei benötigen. Dies kann bei "...WEB speichern..." unter "Ausgabeeinstellungen bearbeiten ..." eingestellt werden.

Meine Vermutung liegt im unterschiedlichen Profil der Dateien zwischen Bearbeitungsansicht und optimierter Ansicht (GIF, JPG) und die einstellbaren Variationen.


----------



## schleckerbeck (4. Dezember 2007)

Also der Monitor funktioniert bei allen anderen Programmen auch gut, ich arbeite an einem MacBook. Und so kann ich auch nicht direkt viel an der GraKa einstellen.

Hab die Datei ganz normal in Photoshop erstellt, und dann wollt ich die Bilder halt über Save for Web speichern. Wie der Screenshot schon zeigt, sind bereits die Vorschau Bilder flau.
Werd mal Versuchen das ganze heute Abend auf meinem Windows Rechner zu öffnen, ob da die Farben auch so flau sind und mal das Farbmanagement auf den Kopf stellen. 

Danke,
sc.


----------



## hierbavida (4. Dezember 2007)

Wie bereits gesagt, ich glaube es liegt an den Einstellungen für die WEB-Ausgabedatei, denn sonst wäre innerhalb der PS-Anzeige das gleiche Resultat zu sehen.


----------



## Giovanni (4. Dezember 2007)

Hast du auch darauf geachtet das die Vorschau bilder auch die Diversen Qualitäts/Formats einstellungen haben
Wie ich gesehen hab bist du im 4 Fenster modus und da kann man jedes Fenster
definieren mit gif, jpg, png und soweiter formaten und dementsprechend sieht man auch die Qualität wie es Optimiert wird in diese Datei.

Wenn dies nicht ist dann schließe ich mich Florian an


----------



## schleckerbeck (4. Dezember 2007)

Ok, hab das ganze jetzt mal ausprobiert, es lag an den Einstellungen wie Florian gesagt hatte. Wenn ich jetzt die Datei die ich exportiert habe öffne, wird sie mir korrekt angezeigt.

Das komische ist nur, das die Vorschauansicht unter "Save for Web" immer noch diese flauen Farben aufweist.
Kennt da noch jemand abhilfe?

Danke,
sc.

EDIT: Noch was: Unter Windoof werden die Farben etwas ander's dargestellt, als unter Mac. Gibt's da irgendwo Info's, wie man das am besten vermeidet?


----------



## hierbavida (4. Dezember 2007)

WINDOWS-Monitore haben einen Gamma von 2,2, die der MAC von 1,8. Die Geräte-Anpassung erfolgt im Farbmanagement und in der vorangegangen Kalibrierung der Monitore.


----------

